# vendre duros a quatre pessetes



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Tinc una pregunta molt tonta, però em sento insegura.  Si diem que a algú "li venen duros a quatre pessetes" volem dir que l'enganyen, oi?

I aprofitant que ja hi sóc, us hi heu fixat, però, que és molt estrany? Com funciona aquesta enganyifa? Perquè si tu vens un duro (5 pessetes) a 4 pessetes... hi perds una pesseta...  I la pela és la pela!  mmm, en sabeu alguna explicació?

Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Jo ho he sentit sempre com "no et vénen/donen duros a quatre pessetes".

En resposta a quan tu presentes un xollo que has trobat, no sé; que et compres una tele i et regalen un cotxe. Si fas comptes no surt, deu haver lletra petita i no és exactament així, o has entés alguna cosa malament, serà un sorteig? "Mira, ningú no dóna duros a quatre pessetes".


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo entenc que si et volen vendre oli de girasol i et diuen que és d'oliva, et volen vendre un duro a quatre peles o et volen donar gat per llebre, et volen enganyar. 

Així és com l'he sentit dir.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Chics!

Sí, tens raó, en aquest sentit també ho he sentit "ningú no dóna duros a quatre pessetes", però coses de l'estil "ens volen vendre duros a quatre pessetes" no us sonen? Volent dir que ens volen enganyar... o vaig mal fixada?  Jo entenc que si diuen d'algú que "li han venut duros a quatre pessetes" és que l'han enganyat... per estrany que sembli si fem càlculs...

Ah, sí, Mei, exacte, seria una cosa així com "vendre gat per llebre". Merci!


----------



## chics

Sí, és veritat, també amb aquest sentit, però no em semblava que fos una enganyifa concreta, més aviat el gat per llebre aquest.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Betulina,

A banda de ser una enganyifa evident, era una estafa coneguda, funcionava de forma similar al "timo de la estampita". 

És a dir: que literalment, amb qualsevol excusa (que es tractava d'uns bitllets vells que eren d'origen estrany i et feia cosa posar-los en circulació, que...), l'estafador oferia bitllets de cinc pessetes (com aquest ...  ) a quatre pessetes. Normalment en lliurava un tou, dels quals els primers eren de debò i la resta eren paper mullat. L'estafat es creia d'allò més llest, tal com acostuma a passar en aquests casos.

Salut !!


----------



## betulina

Aaaaaahh!! Vale, vale... Llavors l'enganyifa era que els duros eren falsos... clar, com si no...  que ruca de no haver-ho pensat. 

Gràcies, Megane, tot aclarit!


----------



## ^NiNa^

Jo tenia entès que Dalí es posava a les Rambles de Barcelona i venia duros a quatre pessetes (el perquè no el se) i ningú no li comprava perquè pensaven que era una estafa.
No se d'on ho he tret però és una d'aquelles coses que saps i no saps perquè!


----------



## betulina

Oh, que curiós, no sabia això de Dalí! Jo ho sabia de Santiago Rusiñol, que, de fet, tinc entès que ve d'aquí, l'expressió, que es posava a la Rambla de Barcelona i venia duros a quatre pessetes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bones a tothom!

Feia dies que no us deia res perquè he estat molt enfeinada i he preferit deixar de banda les consultes en el fòrum per fer via.

Només una línia per dir-vos que, com la Betulina, jo sempre he tingut entès que això dels "duros a quatre pessetes" és cosa de Rusiñol.

Una abraçada!


----------



## belén

Sí, és una anècdota famosa d'en Rusiñol, jo ho he llegit a molts de llocs.


----------

